# Update to this doctor situation



## wuselino1412 (Dec 24, 2010)

The office called me on tuesday to confirm the appointment on wednesday which i had already told them to stick it since i wasnt going to pay them $75 more dollars for something i already paid for and i also told her to get me my lab results and my prescription sent my friday or im calling the medical board. today i received a letter telling me they are ending the relationship for some reasons and told me to get another doctor, etc. supposedly its from the doctor but there wasnt his signature on it. I am filling out the medical board complaint right now. adding all the papers, etc.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

wuselino1412 said:


> The office called me on tuesday to confirm the appointment on wednesday which i had already told them to stick it since i wasnt going to pay them $75 more dollars for something i already paid for and i also told her to get me my lab results and my prescription sent my friday or im calling the medical board. today i received a letter telling me they are ending the relationship for some reasons and told me to get another doctor, etc. supposedly its from the doctor but there wasnt his signature on it. I am filling out the medical board complaint right now. adding all the papers, etc.


Good grief!! Sounds like the whole lot of them are on some sort of substance abuse!

I am sorry for your troubles and I back you up on filing that complaint big-time.

At least you might save some unsuspecting souls. It sort of makes you wonder if the doctor even knows any of this since there is no signature. Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmm????


----------



## momof1 (Aug 10, 2011)

Was this doctor at Ohio State?? They sound as helpful as mine has been


----------



## wuselino1412 (Dec 24, 2010)

i dont think he does. i doubt he would sent anything out without a signature. Oh well, he will definitely find out soon once the medical board will investigate. freakin b.....es


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

wuselino1412 said:


> i dont think he does. i doubt he would sent anything out without a signature. Oh well, he will definitely find out soon once the medical board will investigate. freakin b.....es


Yeah; you are not kidding. This sounds like Mafia Wives!! LOL!!


----------



## bigfoot (May 13, 2011)

Well, honestly, this might be a blessing in disguise. Just think -- if all of this hadn't happened, you'd still be receiving sub-par care from a doctor and his staff that really don't give two rat droppings about you or the next patient.


----------



## wuselino1412 (Dec 24, 2010)

lol no. just swflorida....fort myers....well i just finished another letter to them stating i want my 157 dollars back since i didnt get what i paid for. however, im already sending the stuff to the medical board because i know they will just ignore it anyways


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

wuselino1412 said:


> lol no. just swflorida....fort myers....well i just finished another letter to them stating i want my 157 dollars back since i didnt get what i paid for. however, im already sending the stuff to the medical board because i know they will just ignore it anyways


Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah; we lived in Broward Co. for a little over 10 years. I loved Florida but the hurricanes started to get us scared.


----------



## bigfoot (May 13, 2011)

wuselino1412 said:


> lol no. just swflorida....fort myers....well i just finished another letter to them stating i want my 157 dollars back since i didnt get what i paid for. however, im already sending the stuff to the medical board because i know they will just ignore it anyways


You're probably doing this already, but keep a journal/phone log, keep copies of your letters, get delivery confirmation and send your letters via registered mail with return receipt requiring a signature. Especially since you are submitting documents to the medical board that undoubtedly will be examined by investigators.

It's a little more headache, but it puts the burden on the doctor's office and they won't be able to say, "gee, we never received that" or "we had no idea". My concern is without some documentation to back up your claims, your complaints may be dismissed if there is no paper trail. Another perk: it shows the doctor's office that you are serious and mean business. This may be useful if you honestly expect to ever see some sort of refund.


----------



## wuselino1412 (Dec 24, 2010)

Yes i sent both letters certified to them. They never called back and once i refused their appointment (they were obviously hoping id still come and pay them $75). they suddenly sent me the letter, lol. not before when i sent the letter to him, which i doubt he ever received. Like I said, i doubt he'd send any letter without a signature and i was never called. 
I live in lee county....yeah broward is even worse when it comes to hurricanes. My parents have a house in charlotte county and in 2003 the neighbor house was completely taken apart. its completely gone nowadays. I dont know if you remember but in 2003, port charlotte and punta gorda were very much destroyed


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

wuselino1412 said:


> Yes i sent both letters certified to them. They never called back and once i refused their appointment (they were obviously hoping id still come and pay them $75). they suddenly sent me the letter, lol. not before when i sent the letter to him, which i doubt he ever received. Like I said, i doubt he'd send any letter without a signature and i was never called.
> I live in lee county....yeah broward is even worse when it comes to hurricanes. My parents have a house in charlotte county and in 2003 the neighbor house was completely taken apart. its completely gone nowadays. I dont know if you remember but in 2003, port charlotte and punta gorda were very much destroyed


Yes, yes...............I remember that. I had an uncle in Punta Gorda.


----------



## I DClaire (Jul 31, 2011)

Years ago I went to see a psychiatrist because of severe depression. As we were sitting down he asked me what my mental health treatment background had been and I said that in the mid-1990's I had been diagnosed with Adult ADD. That was all I said.

This guy jumped to his feet (almost turning over his chair) and bellowed at me, "Every d _ _ n week some addict comes in my office wanting amphetamines!"

I said, "I beg your pardon."

He scrawled out a prescription for something (I didn't even look to see what it was), slammed it down on his desk and said I could take it or leave it. I left it...and was out of there in about 2 minutes.

I'd had to pay a co-pay and some kind of new patient processing fee, which THANK HEAVEN!! I paid with a credit card - plus he filed on my insurance.

The minute I got home I filed a "dispute" with VISA (which I ultimately won), a grievance with the hospital this nutcase was associated with (and they ultimately apologized for his behavior) AND I lodged a complaint and negative rating with my insurance company.

I guarantee you I'm happy I stood up and fought back. We've all got to be our own healthcare advocates in a world where, in my opinion, good doctors are few and far between.


----------



## wuselino1412 (Dec 24, 2010)

I am definitely fighting to get what i deserve. filled out all of the medical board things, wrote a complaint and made copies of everything. I do not think he even knows whats going in but it isnt my fault he does not have his staff under control. He will find out once the medical board will investigate, which they hopefully will and should since it is illegal to keep my results and refuse to give them to me.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

I DClaire said:


> Years ago I went to see a psychiatrist because of severe depression. As we were sitting down he asked me what my mental health treatment background had been and I said that in the mid-1990's I had been diagnosed with Adult ADD. That was all I said.
> 
> This guy jumped to his feet (almost turning over his chair) and bellowed at me, "Every d _ _ n week some addict comes in my office wanting amphetamines!"
> 
> ...


I am going to start calling you the "Story Lady!" You are great; love your writing and you surely have had some interesting situations in your life!

Thank you for sharing.


----------



## wuselino1412 (Dec 24, 2010)

well today i received the same certified letter again i had received the other day. this time it was signed and attached was some thing about how i have to fill out the release statement and it may take up to ten business days to get it and can't be picked up on walk-in basis. The nurse had said i could pick it up on the 4th and the 10 days are over now and she still didnt attach my lab results. Additionally, they did not give me my prescription which i paid for. Am i crazy or something? I hope the medical board will do something. additionally, i dont really want a script from them anymore since i dont trust that it is the right one and even if they give me my lab results i still dont have a script. I really want my money back. Does anyone have any experience with the medical board and does my case sound solid at all?


----------

